# Dainese Kneeguard Freestyle Schienbeinschoner



## Tillninjo (18. Juli 2011)

quasi neuwertige Dainese Protektoren:

bei Interesse einfach melden, man wird sich schon einig 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/dainese-knee-guard-protektoren/31982870


----------

